# RFI?



## Rock209 (Nov 6, 2021)

What does RFI stand for it's on my schedule for like that last hour of my shift ?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

Ask your tl. Every store has different abbreviations.
You might be doing scans with the rfid gun.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 6, 2021)

Rock209 said:


> What does RFI stand for it's on my schedule for like that last hour of my shift ?


Rfi stands for Radio-frequency identification.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Nov 6, 2021)

Run for it.


----------



## Rock209 (Nov 6, 2021)

So what is that ? And how is it done lol


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

Rock209 said:


> So what is that ? And how is it done lol


A handheld device used with a zebra.


----------



## Rock209 (Nov 6, 2021)

Well I always have a zebra already but what do you do


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 7, 2021)

You use the RFID scanner to scan RFID tags and do counts electronically. Back in the day when I did scans, the RFID tags were mostly on soft lines and home/bed and bath. The scans are done by swinging the RFID gun up/down and back/forth on fixtures to pick up the signal from the tags. Sometimes you have to lift up items or stacks of clothing to scan if they have tags touching a metal shelf, since tags touching a metal shelf won’t scan. If you see pulled off tags on the floor or anywhere, don’t scan them, the system will think the item is still there and the count will be off. Don’t scan anything in the SFS or OPU areas either, those items are considered sold and out of stock.
The zebra and RFID scanner have to be electronically linked to do the scan. They will train you on what to do, just ask questions if you have them, so you get started on the right foot. Hope the WiFi is good in your store so the equipment stays linked. Good luck!😁


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 7, 2021)

Rock209 said:


> Well I always have a zebra already but what do you do


Sometimes you may not have equipment when you come in to work.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Nov 7, 2021)

Rock209 said:


> So what is that ? And how is it done lol


Like the wind, and preferably in the direction of your nearest hills.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 7, 2021)

Really Fucked Imbecile


----------

